# Word of the Day: Exsanguination



## chic (Apr 9, 2021)

Exsanguination is death resulting from blood loss

Upon autopsy, the coroner determined the cause of death was exanguination.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Also, Consanguinity, related by blood.
​


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 9, 2021)

"He's exsanguinating!" is not something you want to hear a dialysis nurse yell.  I've heard it!  Patient lost more than half his blood volume but thankfully lived.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 9, 2021)

Exsanguination Cause of Death, Doctors Claim:  Vampires Blamed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 9, 2021)

Exsanguination happens each and every day during the preparation of dead bodies for burial.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

I surely wouldn't want to die from exsanguination--there must be a more pleasant way to leave this world


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> --there must be a more pleasant way to leave this world


By the side door . . .


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I surely wouldn't want to die from exsanguination--there must be a more pleasant way to leave this world



"You are about to enter another dimension, a dimension not only of sight but sound, next stop ahead, the Twilight Zone".


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> "You are about to enter another dimension, a dimension not only of sight but sound, next stop ahead, the Twilight Zone".


That sounds okay by me!


----------



## old medic (Apr 10, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I surely wouldn't want to die from exsanguination--there must be a more pleasant way to leave this world


It is horrifying to witness this. On way to many occasions ( and 1 is To many) I have been talking with someone, and watch them slowly slip away.
Working like mad and totally helpless to do anything to stop it. 
One that almost ended my EMS career about 25 years ago
A 17 year old kid...high school senior who also worked full time 3rd shift saving money for collage. He was driving home from work to get ready for school, fell asleep and hit another car head on. He was awake and talking but severely pinned in the car. A few minutes after I got in the car, his Mother arrived. We were waiting on the rescue to get there to cut him out, so we let Mom talk with him, holding his hand and praying.
He just kept talking softer, drifted away and stopped breathing just as rescue rolled up...
We did CPR on him for the next 15 minutes while cutting him out... with mom still hold on to his hand...
Our Medical Director arrived, and he was also the families Dr, and pronounced Him dead.
Autopsy listed a lacerated liver causing him to bleed to death.

His Mom still hugs me every time we cross paths


----------

